# Kérlek segítsetek!!!!!



## fallen_angel (2009 Január 25)

Röviden annyit mondanék,hogy a szüleim elváltak és apám most minden erejével azon van,hogy bosszút álljon....
anyával és a hugomal szeretnénk menekülni külföldre lehetőleg minnél messzebb és minnél hamarabb...ezért az usa-ra gondoltunk. Csak az a baj,hogy a hugom 11 éves és apám beleegyezése is kéne ahhoz,h kivihessük külföldre.... szerintetek meg lehet oldani valahogy,hogy anyát se kőrözzék gyerekrablás miatt?? vagy hol tudnánk érdeklődni??? itthon nem maradhatunk,mert rossz vége lesz.....(((

Ha tudtok,légyszi segítsetek!!! (ide is írhattok: hegedusbetti @f reemail.hu)
nagyon köszönjük:
a gyerekek


----------



## szakidani (2009 Január 26)

fallen_angel írta:


> Röviden annyit mondanék,hogy a szüleim elváltak és apám most minden erejével azon van,hogy bosszút álljon....
> anyával és a hugomal szeretnénk menekülni külföldre lehetőleg minnél messzebb és minnél hamarabb...ezért az usa-ra gondoltunk. Csak az a baj,hogy a hugom 11 éves és apám beleegyezése is kéne ahhoz,h kivihessük külföldre.... szerintetek meg lehet oldani valahogy,hogy anyát se kőrözzék gyerekrablás miatt?? vagy hol tudnánk érdeklődni??? itthon nem maradhatunk,mert rossz vége lesz.....(((
> 
> Ha tudtok,légyszi segítsetek!!! (ide is írhattok: [email protected])
> ...



<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CSZAKID%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> Sajnos ez kényes és speciális helyzet. 
Itt menekülési javaslatot nem hiszem, hogy fogsz kapni (már a normálisabbjaitól), mert ez a rendőrségre tartozik (már, ha tényleg veszélyben vagytok).
Az ilyen fajta rettegés, szörnyű. Én sajnálom, hogy így áll a helyzetetek!


----------



## fallen_angel (2009 Január 26)

köszi,hogy írtál....az a baj,hogy már többször is voltunk rendőrségen,de azt mondták,hogy amíg vér nem folyik,addig ők nem csinálnak semmit..pedig volt hangfelvételem is,tanúk is voltak,de nem foglalkoztak vele...ezért gondoltunk arra,h lelépünk..:S


----------



## Santane (2009 Január 26)

szakidani írta:


> <LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CSZAKID%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </STYLE> Sajnos ez kényes és speciális helyzet.
> Itt menekülési javaslatot nem hiszem, hogy fogsz kapni (már a normálisabbjaitól), mert ez a rendőrségre tartozik (már, ha tényleg veszélyben vagytok).
> Az ilyen fajta rettegés, szörnyű. Én sajnálom, hogy így áll a helyzetetek!
> <O>> </O>>


 
Én teljesen egyetértek Szakidanival.
Nem tudom, hogy egyáltalán mire gondolsz a segítség alatt?
Miért éppen az USA?
Miért nem fordultok üdvédhez a kérdéseitekkel? Ha anyagi okok miatt, akkor miért nem keresel olyan fórumot, ahol felteheted a kérdésed ügyvédeknek?
Amíg a válóper folyt, addig nem fenyegetett benneteket, csak már miután elváltak?
Mi van a rokonokkal? Egyikse tud segíteni?

Amúgy nagyon sajnálom a dolgot. Nagyon rossz lehet rettegésben élni.


----------



## fallen_angel (2009 Január 26)

Reménykedem benne,h háhta tud valaki vmi okosat mondani..
USA..azért is mert nagyon messze van és ott biztos,hogy nem keresne minket apám..meg terveztük is,hogy majd kimegyünk...
Ügyvédhez sajna anyagi okok miatt nem tudunk fordulni:S de az a fórum jó ötlet,köszi!!! eszembe sem jutott:$
Ez a fenyegetőzés már nagyon régóta ment otthon,többször is elfajultak a dolgok...kemény testi-lelki terror ment sokáig,1,5 éve külön élnek,de addig nem fog lenyugodni,amíg anyát tönkre nem teszi teljesen...(ezt pl ő mondta.)
Nah a rokonok...van amelyik azt mondja,hogy ne beszéljünk erről senkinek,a másik,hogy üres szavakkal dobálózik....csak az a baj,hogy ők nem ismerik igazán........

Köszi,aranyos vagy...már nekem is elegem van ebből..


----------



## fallen_angel (2009 Január 26)

amúgy az is nagyon sokat segít,ha csak a véleményeteket mondjátok el....


----------



## szakidani (2009 Január 26)

fallen_angel írta:


> amúgy az is nagyon sokat segít,ha csak a véleményeteket mondjátok el....



<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CSZAKID%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:"";  mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> Sajnos a vélemények nem fognak megvédeni és kisegíteni, ha ilyen rossz a helyzet.
Nagyon okosakat nem hiszem, hogy tanácsolhatunk, de a nyilvánossághoz való fordulás talán hozhat valamilyen megoldást. Az biztos, hogy nem árt, ha minél többen tudnak róla és minden egyes atrocitást meg kell szellőztetni. Épp a múltkor ( előző héten) volt a Mónika show-ban (nem mind ha nézném ezeket a szuper műsorokat), hogy igen is minden egyes zaklatást jelenteni kell (hogy nyoma legyen) az illetékes hatóságoknak! Mert a sok kicsi, sokra megy! 
Gyorsba ennyi jutott eszembe. 
Sok szerencsét!


----------



## fallen_angel (2009 Január 26)

sajnos ebben igazad van..
Köszi!!!


----------



## Zonne (2009 Január 27)

Az elejéhez hozzászólva: sajnos ha a hugod 11 éves és az apa beleegyezése nélkül viszi el külföldre az anya, akkor bizony rosszabbul is járhat, mint most. Pl. igenis körözhetik gyerekrablás miatt (lásd az elmúlt év eseteit), és ha elkapják, elvehetik tőle a gyerekeket (azaz benneteket) és az apának ítélnek. Nem hiszem, hogy ez a legjobb megoldás, akármennyire is annak tűnik...
Vannak ingyenes jogi tanácsadások, akár neten, akár máshol, ott próbálkozz. Biztosan van jószándékú ember (ha elvétve is), aki segítene.


----------



## fallen_angel (2009 Január 28)

de akkor még nem voltak elválva mikor először mentünk el otthonról..most már el vannak és azt mondta egy rendőr srác,h mivel anya a végleges gyámja,ezért nem kell hozzá apám engedélye...ha ez tényleg így van,akkor tök jó lenne..
A jogi tanácsot meg mindenképpen megpróbáljuk...


----------



## Zonne (2009 Január 29)

Ez lenne a legokosabb. Mi itt csak filozofálhatunk - ki így tudja, ki úgy - viszont a végleges megoldást mindenképpen egy jogász mondhatja meg. Hiszen ez a szakmája, biztosab jobban ért hozzá, mint mi. 
Mindenesetre minden követ meg kell mozgatni, csak így lehet előbbre jutni...


----------



## Molnarcsabi (2009 Január 29)

Ez a tema a magyar gyamugyre tartozik, nem a canada.hu oldalra. egyaltalan kik azok a hulyek , Velem az elen aki hozzaszoltak ehhez a bugyuta temahoz. persze hogy nem tudnak amerikab menni, es nem csak a csaladi jogviszony miatt sem. be sem engedik oket a hataron, ha meg igen akkor mit csinalnak? kimennek a repterrol, es neznek mint a borju az ujkapura? se statusz se penz, se nyelvtudas.... csak a hulye rozsaszin almok amiknek a buzi halivudi filemk az alapjai.


fallen_angel írta:


> de akkor még nem voltak elválva mikor először mentünk el otthonról..most már el vannak és azt mondta egy rendőr srác,h mivel anya a végleges gyámja,ezért nem kell hozzá apám engedélye...ha ez tényleg így van,akkor tök jó lenne..
> A jogi tanácsot meg mindenképpen megpróbáljuk...


----------



## donna (2009 Március 7)

En epp a heten beszeltem valakivel aki magyarkent megkapta a menekult statuszt - ponbtosan azert, mert magyarorszagi rendorsegi papirokkal bizonyitani tudta, hogy elvalt ferje halalosan megfenyegette... 
Kanada is eleg messze van, es itt segitenek a beilleszkedesben. Persze mindig ott a lehetoseg, hogy megse fogjatok megkapni a letelepedest.


----------



## bghlaci (2009 Március 22)

ra kell venni a fathert, hogy mondjon le a jogairol a gyerekekkel szemben (vadalkura gondoltam, mivel a fenyegetozes is buncselekmeny) es akkor mar nem kene a beleeggyezese semmihez.


----------



## GIGI (2009 Március 26)

kiskoru gyermekkel jottem ki... 3 evvel azelotti valoperi itelet alapjan a gyerek gyamja lettem... a letelepedesi engedelyhez Canada kerte az Edesapa kozjegyzo elott letett nyilatkozatat - kozjegyzo altal hitelesitett nyilatkozatat -, hogy hozzajarul, hogy a gyermeke kitelepuljon... ez elol nincs mentseg..


----------



## etuska (2009 Október 9)

Ha a válás után az anya a kijelölt gyám,akkor nincs szükség az apa beleegyezésébe.Odaviszi a gyereket ahová akarja,nem fogják körözni.Persze,ha külföldre akarja vinni,akkor az erről szóló dokumentumot-birósági végzés-le kell fordittatni egy hivatalos tolmáccsal,nehogy kellemetlenségek érjék külföldön.Nem vagyok jogász,de a rokonságomban volt ilyen és igy tudták megoldani ők is.Nekik nem kellett közjegyzői nyilatkozat,semmi mást nem kértek tőlük,csak a birósági végzést angolul.


----------



## GIGI (2009 Október 10)

rosszul tudod... nagyon rosszul... nem tudom ki telepult ki a rokonsagodbol. 
es nem tudom Te hogyan es mi modon elsz Torontoban, de egy kitelepulest ne keverj ossze egy kulfoldi nyaralassal :hanyok: 

kar az embereket felrevezetni... 
de gondolom, aki merlegeli ketton hozzaszolasat, csak latja a Te 22 hozzaszolasodat az enyem tobb ezerrel szemben..
egyebkent kar errol vitatkozni, ugyanis NEM KAPJA MEG A LANDED STATUSZT, HA NEM TESZI LE AZ ASZTALRA AZ OKIRATOT AMIT MONDTAM, ES AMIT A KOVETSEG BEKER!!!
(ja es ignorentbe tettelek  nem kell valaszolnod, ugysem latom.. bebebe)


----------



## Taligan (2009 Október 10)

Etuska beirasa *teljes mertekben felrevezeto*, nem eleg az ha valaki meg van bizva gyamsaggal. Igenis *szukseges feltetel* az apa hivatalos beleegyezese, kozjegyzo elott tett hitelesitett nyilatkozat kell arrol hogy a gyereke kitelepulhet mert lemond pl. arrol a jogarol hogy a gyerek neveleserol gondoskodjon s ezert a lathatasi jogarol lemond. 
Ennek hianyaban barmikor korozheti az Interpol emberrablasert a gyereket kulfoldre vivo anyukat.

Sajnos Etuska megint osztja a hamis, kart okozo infokat.


----------



## Szejke (2009 Október 11)

Csak megerősíteni tudom a Gigi hozzászólását. Én is kiskorú gyerekkel megyek ki novemberben. A nagykövetség még az iratcsomónk elbírálása előtt bekérte az apa beleegyezését, hogy a gyereket engedi kitelepedni Kanadába. Ennyi volt benne a papírban, és a két szülő személyes adatai. Az interjún pedig felhívták a figyelmemet arra, hogy a beleegyezés és annak fordított, hitelesített angol változata legyen nálam mikor lépünk be Kanadába. Ezt nagyon komolyan veszik.


----------



## Sanyi72 (2009 Október 17)

A lanytestverem 2 gyerekkel jott ki, a valasuk otthon csufos volt, az apanak nem volt lathatasi joga, de azert bele kellett egyezen, hogy a gyerekei kitelepedjenek.


----------



## GIGI (2009 Október 17)

ez logikus is, hiszen: a gyerek elhagyja az orszagot - lathatas ide-vagy oda, apanak mindig megvan a joga a lathatas ujratargyalasara mig otthon elnek a gyerekek. mikor mar kinn elnek mar nincs... viszont a gyerektartas ami meg van itelve, tovabbra is fizetnie kell, ha nem teszi, el lehet jarni ellene. Ezek mellett, amikor a gyerekek itt kanadai allampolgarsagot kapnak az itt levo szulo utan/egyutt, az itteni szulo donti el, hogy megtartja-e a magyar allampolgarsagot (az ovet es a kiskoru gyereket), vagy lemond rola.. 
azert igy mar ertheto, miert keri be a kovetseg az apai nyilatkozatot.


----------



## szakidani (2010 Szeptember 4)

MorcosKata86 írta:


> Sajnos az apa bele egyezése nélkül nem nagyon tudtok sehova sem menni.
> 
> Szemetek ezek a férfiak ha már megunták a másikat



Lemaradt a :"tisztelet a kivételeknek"!


----------



## KDina (2010 December 13)

fallen_angel írta:


> Röviden annyit mondanék,hogy a szüleim elváltak és apám most minden erejével azon van,hogy bosszút álljon....
> anyával és a hugomal szeretnénk menekülni külföldre lehetőleg minnél messzebb és minnél hamarabb...ezért az usa-ra gondoltunk. Csak az a baj,hogy a hugom 11 éves és apám beleegyezése is kéne ahhoz,h kivihessük külföldre.... szerintetek meg lehet oldani valahogy,hogy anyát se kőrözzék gyerekrablás miatt?? vagy hol tudnánk érdeklődni??? itthon nem maradhatunk,mert rossz vége lesz.....(((
> 
> Ha tudtok,légyszi segítsetek!!! *e mailt nem adunk meg nyíltan, kimoderálva(mod)*
> ...


 
Ha tudtok akkor először próbáljatok meg az Unión belülre menni.Elvileg,ha válásnál az anyának ítéltek titeket és csak láthatása van az apának,akkor oda mehet veletek anyukátok,ahova akar,csak a láthatásról gondoskodni kell.Itt kell megbeszélni az apával,hogy egyezzen bele,h külföldre mennétek.Lehet mondani,h tanulás miatt és a ti érdeketekben,vagy esetleg azt is lehet,h akkor ne fizessen gyerektartást,ha beleegyezik.Na most,ha a láthatási jogáról lemond az apa a bíróságon,akkor meg nyert ügy.
Vagy menekült státusz az,ami még szóba jöhet.
Ügyvéddel sem ártana beszélni,ha ennyire rossz a helyzet,vagy ha veszélyben vagytok.


----------

